# chevron rig



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

this past saturday lost an anchor on the chevron rig we were on one of the legs if anyone is going diving there this weekend and could get my anchor 15 feet of chain and about 15' of rope i would deeply appreciate it imight be able to afford alittle cash also thanks kris


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry to hear that floater. I don't think we will be at the Chevron this weekend though. I see tons of anchors, and could salvage em, I just guess I got my hands full with a gun, and sometimes.....every once in a while....a fish!

If we do end up going there though, and I see it, I'll see if I can't get it. Only bad thing about salvaging anchors, is from 130 feet deep, it takes AT LEAST 7 minutes to reach the surface. 33 fett per minute accent rate, ( I go slower since I have tons of air, and do multiple deep dives), and a 3 minute safety stop at 15 feet. Thats why I never bother with the anchors. 7 minutes or more holding one with chain....:hotsun Really need a lift bag to do it right, and safely.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

lift bag, lift bag, lift bag.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

hook a lift bag to it and control the ascent with a leed line and stay under until you get the fish you want.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *spearfisher (5/22/2008)*lift bag, lift bag, lift bag.


Bingo! 

That's the right way to do it...


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

No lift bag??? Tie it to your anchor and have the badest ass on board pull anchor.:banghead


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah! Start out the sentence with " I bet you can't pull that anchor up!" Then watch him strain.


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

heck yeah!! offer to hold his or her beer. you might work up a thirst watching the show.:hotsun


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Ask Jeff (Sniper-Spear-It) how its like to pull 3 anchors up at the same time. We went down on one dive and there were about 4 anchors all around mine. Well when we pulled anchor, it must have drug across them and he pulled up three at the same time. He thought I was messing with him and put the anchor in the wreck. He took an anchor home and I took one home. He was wore out.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

yes that sucked. i thought jon was severely meesing with me. Three anchors! You gotta be kidding me.

by the time i got all 3 anchors in i thought i was done for the day.then i man'd up and realized it was the first f-n dive and i had at least 30min to recoupe. i did keep a 20 lb anchor with 10lb of chain though. oh yeah, if it sounds familiar, i'm keeping 

it out of mere spite, for the work it required.

Sniper spear-it


----------



## craasch210 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jeff!

Bro, you missed a shrimp fry at the house last night. I tried to give you a call, but guess you were tied up with the whole pregnant wife thing. We need to get out soon.


----------

